# DVB Viewer TE2 Problem



## Fabi2007 (13. Februar 2009)

Hi...

Habe folgendes Problem,verwende seit kurzem eine Technisat Skystar2 mit dem DVB Viewer TE2.Hatte an dem Rechner einen 19 zoll monitor der nun durch einen 22er ersetzt wurde,aber seitdem der monitor am rechner ist ruckelt das Bild beim Fernseh schauen mit dem DVB Viewer.

Meine Frage ist ob das system zu Leistungsschwach ist für die Vollbilddarstellung?

Das Sytem:AMD Opteron 180 auf Asus A8N-E,2x1Gb Ram,Geforce 7800GT


----------



## OctoCore (13. Februar 2009)

Kommt darauf an, wobei ruckelt es denn, HDTV oder schon bei den üblichen DVB-MPG2-Auflösungen? Welche Codecs hast du in DVBV für die Anzeige angegeben?


----------



## Fabi2007 (13. Februar 2009)

es ruckelt schon beim ganz normalen mpg2


----------



## OctoCore (13. Februar 2009)

Ups, das sollte nicht sein. Das ruckelte bei mir schon nicht, als ich noch einen Athlon  Thunderbird mit 1,3 GHz hatte. Irgendwie scheint die Videobeschleunigung nicht zu greifen. Also nochmal, check mal ab, welcher Codec für die Wiedergabe eingestellt ist. Falls du nicht weiterkommst, gibt es bei Technisat kein Forum? Beim Entwickler des DVB-Viewers gibt es auf jeden Fall eins.


----------



## Fabi2007 (13. Februar 2009)

da ist der video mixing renderer 9 eingestellt,kann aber auch auf direct X Video renderer gehen aber ohne besserung.
das komische ist ja halt nur das alles mit dem 19zoller funktioniert hatte,kann ja nur dann irgendwas mit de auflösung sein...?


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

Spielst du deine Aufnahmen auch über den DVBViewer ab?
Falls ja, dann nimm mal ein anderes Programm wie z.B. den Media Player Classic (- Home Cinema), der spielt .MPG und .TS "Out of the Box" ab, wenn es damit auch zuckelt und ruckelt, dann ist an deinem System was vermurkst und der DVBViewer ist unschuldig.


----------

